# How are you spending your MyNintendo points?



## amemome (Mar 14, 2018)

I appreciate that ACPC links up with MyNintendo, but also I'm just sitting on a thousand-ish points and have nothing in particular to spend them on for ACPC.

Bought the OK Motors cap and shirt, bought the 50 Leaf Tickets, pretty much done crafting amenities and furniture so don't need money or crafting resources...

I hope MyNintendo adds essences and (maybe more clothing/accessories please Nintendo I Love You) sparkle stones as part of the redemption pool.

Anything you all want to see added? How are you spending your points?


----------



## MD Fey (Mar 15, 2018)

My Nintendo points are just sitting there, because I have more than 1 million bells and have to keep selling my materials due to reaching the limit. I don't have anything to spend my points on. But I do wish that they'd add essences, that would be wonderful.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for reminding me about this. I had a bunch of gold points about to expire. I spent them on 3ds themes so at least they'll be used for something instead of being destroyed.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 15, 2018)

MD Fey said:


> My Nintendo points are just sitting there, because I have more than 1 million bells and have to keep selling my materials due to reaching the limit. I don't have anything to spend my points on. But I do wish that they'd add essences, that would be wonderful.



totally forgot I can sell materials.. I often just craft stuff  for new animals to make space.. this will save me some bells ^^;;
and yeah hoping they'll add essence too.. even if it's a small amount.. it's the hardest to get atm


----------



## joelmm (Mar 15, 2018)

Cotton Cotton Cotton Cotton Cotton


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 15, 2018)

I heard about the MyNintendo points but never really looked into it until now. I think it's so awesome that they put 50 Leaf Tickets as a free gift amongst the things that could be redeemed. What I would like to see added to the list of things that can be redeemed would be special hairstyles, more amenities, more Leaf Tickets ( since they give us plenty of opportunities to use them ) and maybe exclusive villagers ? I don't know. :3


----------



## Libra (Mar 15, 2018)

Used them all to pay of the loan for my camper, lol.


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 15, 2018)

i always spend them on much needed cotton. out of any other material im always lacking cotton.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 15, 2018)

Becca617 said:


> i always spend them on much needed cotton. out of any other material im always lacking cotton.


I’m curious to know which level you and your campers are at because I seem to be forever having to sell cotton because I’ve reached the storage limit. Once your cotton giving campers are up near 20 they will sometimes be flinging like 38 bales at you for retrieving lost items or just chatting etc. 

I spent my Nintendo tickets in the leaf tickets, cap and shirt.


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 15, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I’m curious to know which level you and your campers are at because I seem to be forever having to sell cotton because I’ve reached the storage limit. Once your cotton giving campers are up near 20 they will sometimes be flinging like 38 bales at you for retrieving lost items or just chatting etc.
> 
> I spent my Nintendo tickets in the leaf tickets, cap and shirt.



i am level 64, most of my campers are around level 12-16. a handful are higher up and some are very close to being max level. ive been playing since the australian release and ive never had a bunch of cotton thrown at me like you're experiencing! lol i have 80 steel thrown at me at a time and a lot of wood as well but its more like 6x cotton at a time.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 15, 2018)

Becca617 said:


> i am level 64, most of my campers are around level 12-16. a handful are higher up and some are very close to being max level. ive been playing since the australian release and ive never had a bunch of cotton thrown at me like you're experiencing! lol i have 80 steel thrown at me at a time and a lot of wood as well but its more like 6x cotton at a time.


I get a bunch of steel or wood more often but I do get cotton as well. I did have a lot of cotton giving camp mates for a while maybe that bumped it up? I’m not at the highest level for a couple of the amenities and I haven’t crafted all of the clothes.So that might conserve it too.  It’s great to meet another Aussie here. ��


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 15, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I get a bunch of steel or wood more often but I do get cotton as well. I did have a lot of cotton giving camp mates for a while maybe that bumped it up? I’m not at the highest level for a couple of the amenities and I haven’t crafted alll if the clothes.So that might conserve it too.  It’s great to meet another Aussie here. ��



oh yeah, i have crafted all of the clothes available but i still have rarely any cotton given to me from my villagers. i have to save it up pretty frequently! some of the clothes require a lot of cotton at a time like 30-60.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 15, 2018)

Becca617 said:


> oh yeah, i have crafted all of the clothes available but i still have rarely any cotton given to me from my villagers. i have to save it up pretty frequently! some of the clothes require a lot of cotton at a time like 30-60.



This just now ...


----------



## amemome (Mar 15, 2018)

yeah i'm hitting 999 for wood and steel super quickly, then occasionally cotton will catch up. villagers in those higher levels really are loaded with resources.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 16, 2018)

i usually just buy materials i'm constantly low on which is cotton and preserves. the ok motors stuff is meh, i do hope they add more clothes or something for mynintendo. Points in trade for essences would be great as they're really hard to come by compared to the other materials. who else did the slot machine and finally had enough caps for essences and realized they only give you one? i thought it was gonna be like 5 or 10 like the other materials but NOOO just 1!


----------



## Imbri (Mar 19, 2018)

I got the OK clothing and leaf tickets. I have about 1,000 points just sitting there and I've picked up all the 3DS themes I want for now. I should trade my points in for bells and pay off my camper expansion. I think I have one more to go (I'm currently at 200,000 bells), and I may or may not worry about paying off the final one.


----------

